# 1st Grow:  Belladona & Lowryder#2



## cuy103 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sup everyone.  This is the start of my first grow and I'm really excited.  I got some Belladona seeds and I should have my Lowryder#2 very soon (Sometime next week).  

I already germinated the Bell's and planted two seedlings, both outdoors.  However, one's in a pot and the others directly in the ground.  I know it's kind of too late in the year for the Bell's...but it's my first time so everything's trial and error right now.  I'm really anxious to get my Lowryders because of the autoflowering ability.  I can pretty much germ, plant, sit back and relax.   I'm not concerned about yield or THC content.  I just want to learn how to grow. 

I'll post the pixs of the Bell's later today or tomorrow.  
Thanks for reading.


----------



## cuy103 (Jul 28, 2008)

I am very angry right now!  I went to check on my little baby and it's gone:hairpull:   I planted the thing on the Wednesday the 23rd and not even one week it's gone.  I thought I had a good location but apprently not.  I'm definately not going back there!  

At first, I thought it was an animal or something.  No animal tracks or any sign of my plant being eaten.  Then, I was a little scared because I thought LEO or some nosy jerk/neighbor caught on and just destroyed it.  Nope.  There is a perfect circle where they dug up my plant and stole it.  It's not like they ripped it out or tried to destroy it.  It looks like it was carefully taken out of the ground.  

It's time to look for a BETTER location.  I'm angry that someone stole it, but I'm also angry at myself for not taking better precautions.  It's time to look for a better location.  ARGH!!!!!:hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull:


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 6, 2008)

*UPDATE:* After trying to find a new location and having my Bell's stolen, I've decided to grow indoors. With the help of this forum, I've decided on the lowryders. 

Here's what I've done so far. 
July 30th: Begin Germination stage
August 2nd: Planted seeds
August 6th: One plant is about 2-3 inches tall. The other plant is slowly catching up (about 1 inch tall)
***I'll post pictures later today

*QUESTIONS:* In the early stages, should I bother with Nutes/Ferts or should I just water my plants every couple of days?

I've been doing some research on this forum and learned that Nitrogen is primary for plant growth and Phsphorus is necessary for photosynthesis and helps build strong roots and is vital for flowering.
****Is there a certain ratio of N-P-K I should use in the early stages of growth?*

Here are my little ones...


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 7, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## Melissa (Aug 7, 2008)

*in veg stage i use a npk ratio of 15-30-15- diluted to 1/2 strenght but i did find my lowryders really disliked anything in veg ,
goodluck:tokie:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey cuy103..glad to see you have a journal going..sorry to hear of your plant being taken..that happens..just find a better spot...Heres some GREEN MOJO to help those little ones along..Keep us posted..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> *UPDATE:* After trying to find a new location and having my Bell's stolen, I've decided to grow indoors. With the help of this forum, I've decided on the lowryders.
> 
> Here's what I've done so far.
> July 30th: Begin Germination stage
> ...


 

hey my friend..thaught i would stop in again if you dont mind. and if you do well you cant remove it.. ..lol

In the first 4-6 weeks I wouldnt use any nutes at all just PH water..(I use Distilled from food store)..and only when soil has dried out compleatly...not just the first few inches...you soil looks to be a bit wet..and i would like to know the soil of choice?

melissa...is a great resource on the low ryder ..she produced some quality bud..I would read up on her Grow journal...

okay now that your bringing them inside what is the grow area like?  and how can we help to get them top notch.. 

well Take Care and be Safe...


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 8, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey my friend..thaught i would stop in again if you dont mind. and if you do well you cant remove it.. ..lol


-Thanks for taking an interest 4u2! I really appreciate the attention and help!!!



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> In the first 4-6 weeks I wouldnt use any nutes at all just PH water..(I use Distilled from food store)..and only when soil has dried out compleatly...not just the first few inches...you soil looks to be a bit wet..and i would like to know the soil of choice?


-Good tip on using the distilled water. I've been using tap water. Apparently that's not a great idea. LOL. I'm def using distilled water from now on.
-My soil of choise isn't anything special. I went to my local home depot/lowes/wal-mart and picked up some regular gardening soil. Not the MG stuff because I've read that it has Nutes/Ferts in them and "we" didn't want that. So I picked up some perlite as well. I just mixed some regular old gardening soil with the perlite and there you have my soil mixture. 
*I tried to find some earth worms from the ground because I heard they helped the soil but I didn't find any...LOL



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> melissa...is a great resource on the low ryder ..she produced some quality bud..I would read up on her Grow journal...


-I completelty agree. Mel has been a great resource for help! I refer back to her grow journal almost everyday. LOL 
-I also have to thank *Thorn *as well. His/Her grow journal has also been a great resource for help. 
-THANKS MELISSA AND THORN!!!  



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay now that your bringing them inside what is the grow area like? and how can we help to get them top notch..


-Hrmm. My grow area will be a tight little space in my closet. I don't know the exact dimensions. I will measure and post them later today. And since I only have 2 plants, I think the space will be perfect. All the light will be just for them.  
-I do have a MINOR concern.  The plant in the orange pot is A LOT taller than the one in the green pot.  Should I add more soil so the "stalk?" can get more nutrients from the soil???
*EDIT:*  So I got the measurements for the room I'm growing in.  The floor is about 26 inches x 26 inches and it's 60 inches tall (a little over 5 feet tall).  You can see the pix below.  I'm going to have one/two lights on the floor and one light hanging from above.  *So...what're everyone's thoughts?*



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well Take Care and be Safe...
> 
> 
> KEEP M GREEN


 
-Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh man that bites!!!!!! They will get there own thats for sure.


----------



## Elven (Aug 8, 2008)

Karma is a *****, and she packs heat  people that steal esp things that are damn near free in nature should be flogged  and put it on Pay Per View and give the offended the proceeds', but then again I think divorce should include a fight to the death. Well at least mine should have


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking good my friend...that space will require 12000 lumes  min...but you dont seem like the person that wants ..or settles for nothing but the best...and thats 20000 lumes..thats at 5000 lume a square foot...and when you Flower you will want no light leaking in at the door...How are we venting this space?....fresh air in (low) old  air out (top)..Im sure you have read all this tho..so now Ill leave you to grow...be back when I can





420


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 11, 2008)

OK everyone.  Here are my pictures for Week 1.

The one in the orange pot is larger than the one in the green pot.  There are only two pictures of the one in the green pot which is the one with the soil that looks "more wet."

*What do you guys think?*

****I'm moving these plants inside very soon, hopefully within the week.  I decided on gettin 2 105Watt, 6,300Lumen, 6500K CFL's and 2 32Watt, 2,300Lumen, 2700K CFL's.  That should give me around 17000-18000 total lumens.  I have around 4 square feet so I should have around 16000-20000 total lumens....I think.****​


----------



## Elven (Aug 11, 2008)

Man those pics make me think I had a wand out of harry potter. Biggest Stickiest Buddis (Poof tiny plants are 3' tall ladden with 1.5 lbs of dry each) Damn i am good


----------



## someguy (Aug 11, 2008)

seems good to this rook. but ya seal off the light from that closet to the outside & make some ventilation. hps is much better for flower though and that puts off some heat. with that small of space you should have some type of air flow


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quick question about lighting.  

I have both cool and warm lights and I will be using both as the same time.  But the cool light, which is 105Watts, has a lumen output of 6,400 per light buld.  And the other warm light, which is only 30-32Watts, has a lumen output of 2,300 per light bulb.  That is a big difference but I figure since I'll be using them at the same time (to give me a total lumen output of about 17,400 Lumens) I'll be OK.  *I bought the 105Watt because I needed about 15,000+ Lumens and I didn't have the room for 6+ CFL's in my room.

Is it OK for one type of CFL to have more than double the lumen output of the other CFL?


----------



## Elven (Aug 12, 2008)

I _*think*_ the ratio of warm and soft depends on if you are vegging or flowering your plants, Warm for flowering and cool for vegging. I believe that even though it may prevent you from obtaining maximum yield you should be fine. Then again I am a N00B


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 17, 2008)

So, it's been two weeks since I planted my babies.  I moved them inside about two days ago and the very bottom leaves have turned yellow.  I'm not sure why they did.  I think it's because the light was too close to the plant?...That and I'm using a regular household light bulb (for the time being, until I get my CFL's)  They might be a little burned?  Do they turn yellow from burning?

Anyway, here are some pix of week2.  I'll post more pictures when I get better lighting.

**What does everyone think???*

*BTW, the brown spots on the orange potted plant is just dirt.  It rained hard the other day and dirt got all over the plant.  The one in the green potted plant isn't ALL yellow, that's just the lighting.  I'll post better pix later.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 18, 2008)

Do these plants look small at two weeks old???

I think I'm freakin out a little ...someone re-assure me please...LOL


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone?  I'm a little worried because I've seen other AF plants at 19 days, 16 days, 21 days and they are all huge compared to mine.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*they look fine to me ,,,ive got some beans at 2 weeks about the same size 
all good things come in small packages lol:48:*


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 18, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *they look fine to me ,,,ive got some beans at 2 weeks about the same size *
> *all good things come in small packages lol:48:*


 
OH THANK GOD!!!  I was freakin out a bit after reading some lowryder journals.  I see some are two-three times bigger than what I have at about the same time (two weeks).  But then again, I'm not using nutes and my lighting isn't exactly optimal...YET.  

Should be gettin my CFL's in the mail soon.  I'll be running around 16000 lumens.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

well you are not going to get any better help on LR...then you just got in melissa..she has an awesome grow Journal on them..check it out..and ask her about anything along the way..she did not get the MVP award for her good looks..lol...

They look  Great...Heres some More GREEN MOJO to help  them little ones along..


Take care and be safe


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 18, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well you are not going to get any better help on LR...then you just got in melissa..she has an awesome grow Journal on them..
> They look  Great...Heres some More GREEN MOJO to help  them little ones along..
> 
> 
> Take care and be safe



Ain't that the truth. :hubba:  Thanks 4u2sm0ke!

I check out all the grow journals I have time to read.  I get a headache just reading so much.  LOL


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 23, 2008)

Finally got my CFL's in the mail a couple days ago.  And thanks to Zipflip for a little personal electical lighting 101, I got my lighting all set up.  

For those who don't know (LIKE ME) I've got pictures of what I did.  

Pic 1:  My CFL's (30Watt, 2000 Lumens, 2700k) with two split (Y) sockets
Pic 2:  Don't know what this piece is called.  It's some kind of heavy duty socket.
Pic 3:  Heavy duty socket plus the (3) split sockets
Pic 4:  I took an extension cord and cut the off one of the ends.  All I did was "tie" each wires from the heavy duty socket to the cut-end of the extension cord.  I used electrical tape to cover the exposed wires.  
Pic 5:  What the finished product looks like from the bottom
Pic 6:  What the finished product looks like from the top
Pic 7/8:  What the finished product looks like "in action"

*Sorry, I went picture happy, LOL​


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking good buddy


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks KGB30!  

I got a total of 8000 lumens running in that tiny space.  I used to have two plants but the other one died on me.  So I tightened up the space and now it's around a total of 2-3 square feet.  I think 8000 lumens should suffice, maybe one or two more bulbs (2000 lumens each) might be better, but I'm not sweatin' it.  

I'll have some pictures of my plants at week 3 later tonight.  Stay tuned.  ​


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> Thanks KGB30!​
> 
> I got a total of 8000 lumens running in that tiny space. I used to have two plants but the other one died on me. So I tightened up the space and now it's around a total of 2-3 square feet. I think 8000 lumens should suffice, maybe one or two more bulbs (2000 lumens each) might be better, but I'm not sweatin' it. ​
> I'll have some pictures of my plants at week 3 later tonight. Stay tuned. ​


 

Keep on growing... No one knows everything thats for sure.  We just learn freo m our mistakes...


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, it's been three weeks (21 days) and my little lady is looking pretty good.  

I'm going to start to use nutes with some Shultz's plant food which has a ratio of 10-15-10 combined with my usual distilled water.  It seems I only have to water my plant about every 4-6 days which comes out to about once a week.  So I'm going to use the nutes every OTHER watering.  

The plants look a little "stained."  But that's just dirt.  I didn't bother to "clean" off the dirt from the plant.  The bottom two leaves are ever so SLIGHTLY burned because I had my lights too close to the plant.  My plant got a little burned...OOPS  They're also looking a TAD bit yellow and droopy, but I think that's because it's begging for some water and maybe some nutes, LOL.  ANYWHO...

Here are my week 3 pix...
*Sorry everyone...I tried to get the best shots I could and went a little picture happy, LOL ​


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you have a fan blowing on it? That will help immensely. It will strengthen the stem up very well. Do you have fresh air going into your box? They definitely need fresh air. The leaves look a bit heat stressed. What are the temps like? Other than that, looks good. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 23, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Do you have a fan blowing on it? That will help immensely. It will strengthen the stem up very well. Do you have fresh air going into your box? They definitely need fresh air. The leaves look a bit heat stressed. What are the temps like? Other than that, looks good. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.



Thank Smokybear!  Good point about the fan...I JUST recently installed a small fan and now it's blowing fresh air onto the plants whenever the lights are on (18hours a day )  

And you're right about the heat stress.  I guess I but my CFL's a little too close to them.  They WERE about 2 inches from my plant, now they are about 5-6 inches.  And with the addition of the fan, hopefully they will be cool and comfortable.  

Unfortunately, I have no idea what the temps are like, LOL.  My guess is that it's around 78 degrees.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

You should definitely get a cheap thermometer. $3-4 dollars should get you a cheap one from like Family Dollar or something similar. The fan will definitely help out. Also, some mylar would be greatly superior to flat white paint. Mylar reflects over 90% of the light back onto the plants. I would also stuff as much light as you possibly could into the box to maximize your yields. Put as much as temperature will allow. That's why the thermometer comes in handy! CFL's are weak when it comes to overall yield so more light= more bud. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on your progress my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 23, 2008)

Where can I get Mylar?  Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart?​


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

Possibly but I'm not sure. I checked at my local Walmart and Lowes and neither had mylar. I ended up ordering a roll of it off the internet somewhere. It will be listed as insulation. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Elven (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree you need a thermastat....Plants are looking good.. Keep it up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

you can order Milar off net..or purchase it at HYDRO shop..its not at Hardware stores...Flat white paint is good...its #3 on reflective material...IMO..( Milar, panda film  then white paint)  You need a thermostat for sure..You can buy that at HOME depot/Lowes?wallmart...I like the wireless inside/ouside..I can see the temps iside box and the outside temps..if iside box temps are same as outside temps you will have a hard time lowering the heat..also get yoursel a moister meter that helps me a great deal..Good luck  and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hydrowholesale.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

i know a cheap alternative to mylar but i dont use it since its not dimpled and causes hot spots easier and is only 1 mm thick.... wrapping paper!!! the shiny metalic kind that looks just like mylar, walmart, tartget, etc should have some even though its not xmas.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> i know a cheap alternative to mylar but i dont use it since its not dimpled and causes hot spots easier and is only 1 mm thick.... wrapping paper!!! the shiny metalic kind that looks just like mylar, walmart, tartget, etc should have some even though its not xmas.


 


Sorry [email protected] .. wrapping paper is not even close to an alternative to Milar..I would say use foil wrap..thats even better then paper..also I would worry on the fire hazzard..just my thaughts 


take care and be safe


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

hey 4u2smoke ever heard of google?, look into wrapping paper mylar or tissue mylar before you say its bunk it its about 1 dollar and says mylar right on it!! i got this from a reliable grow faq cannabis.com. all you have to do is get off this site for a minute and google it and what do you find duh duhhhhhh!!!! wrapping paper mylar... dude i didnt mean actual wrapping paper it says mylar rite on it so you tell me hows it different i cant tell anything other then its folded up and not dimpled.
first click after i googled mylar wrapping paper. 
http://www.jampaper.com/WrappingAccessories/TissuePaper/MylarPaper


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 27, 2008)

*I grow all sorts of the Lowryder Strains and learned from making mistakes, asking for help, and reading up on them.
Here are a few sites worth a visit.

LOWRYDER GROW GUIDE
http://www.dope-seeds.com/lowryder_grow_guide.htm

PICTURES OF SICK PLANTS
http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm

A DETAILED JOURNAL OF LAST GROW ALL LOWRYDER STRAINS 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531

If you check my auto AK47 X Lowryder it may be helpful.

  GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR GROW ​*


----------



## jibba069 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey cuy103 look at richy-b's grow journals don't use nutes on them this early I amde that mistake lowryders don't rquire alot of nutrients. Easy plants to grow and great smoke did four diesel ryders and they were very nice. Melissas got nice ones to. But richy's grow journals are insane and hes got lowryders 1 and 2 in there. Good luck have fun don't stress over them or you will stress them to death.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 29, 2008)

*hey cuy103 
heres the link to richys journal ,,,,you cannot go wrong if you read his thread
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21989

his grows are awesome :48:*


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 29, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who's helped me on my first grow.  Everyone has been a tremendous help and I could not be more thankful!!!

However, I realized yesterday that my one and only plant is....*MALE* :doh: 

This was my first grow and it was def a learning experience!  So, after reading thread after thread of other people's grow journals, I think the next time around I'll def I have it down.  

So thanks again everyone, and look out for my 2nd grow journal! [Nothing exciting...same strain (Lowryder #2)]


----------



## tess (Aug 29, 2008)

aww bad luck hunnie Lots of Greengirley luck nxt time xx


----------



## Melissa (Aug 29, 2008)

*sorry to hear that :spit: 
looking forward to the next one :48:*


----------



## Elven (Aug 29, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about the male. it almost makes me hate my gender . I hope your next grow goes well. I will def keep my eye out on it.


----------



## wedginfool (Sep 2, 2008)

it's just my opinion but they look like they might be a little overwatered and that at 3 weeks they should be much taller and fuller.............i wouldn't use any ferts if you're in soil and the're only 3 weeks old there should be plenty of nuts in the soil ...........adding nutrient will only burn them in my opinion, at least right now


----------



## wedginfool (Sep 2, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> I want to thank everyone who's helped me on my first grow.  Everyone has been a tremendous help and I could not be more thankful!!!
> 
> However, I realized yesterday that my one and only plant is....*MALE* :doh:
> 
> ...



woops sorry dude, didn't read this one sorry for the luck and i think you're right you'll have better luck next time if you just read a lot on this site and research things
take care and be safe


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think you may be right Wedginfool.  I got rid of the male and cleaned out my planting pots and realized I didn't "punch" all of the holes in the drainage.  Only half the holes were punched meaning I only got half the drainage.  Before I emptied the pots, I let the soil sit for about 5 days.  When I actually emptied the pots, the soil was still damp and moist at the bottom.  So I think you're right Wfool, my plants may have been a little over-watered.  I need more drainage!  Another lesson learned!

But thanks for the input, I appreciate it!   


Watch out for my next grow ya'll :smoke1:


----------

